# WTB: LGB 28420 Rhb Ge4/4 111 Loco COOP



## gtg905s (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I could buy a LGB 28420 RhB COOP engine? New or Used, it doesn't matter to me as long as it was well cared for.
There are no leads on Google for me and all the train stores I have tried don't have it or no help finding one.

Thanks,


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Check Grootspur (NL) or maybe Neule (CH) they might have them still. 
Keith


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just pasted "LGB 28420 RhB COOP" into Google search just see what you were looking for. The Trainworld site came up and I could add it to my cart. Give them a call.

Chuck


----------



## gtg905s (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, I called them yesterday and they said it was not in stock. 
I checked the webpages for the other two and no luck so far. 

I emailed P&SHoppies in the UK. I haven't heard back yet though. Hard engine to find, lol. I guess I will have the be patient with eBay and wait for one to get listed. 

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## East Rd (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi gtg905s, 

I have a 28420 RhB COOP electric loco in my collection that I'm looking to sell. It has only been test run, and otherwise is in new condition in box. I am asking $850 including domestic shipping. I can email you photos if you like if you provide your email address. Thanks, 

Peter


----------

